# Setzkescher in Bayern?



## Müritzfreund (13. April 2020)

Hallo Angelfreunde 
Ist es in Bayern eigentlich erlaubt Fische in den Setzkescher zu tun? Ist es erlaubt sie tot in den Setzkescher zu tun ? 
Danke im voraus


----------



## Michael.S (13. April 2020)

ZU 1 Nein zu zwei was soll das bringen ?


----------



## Müritzfreund (13. April 2020)

Kühlung der Fische


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2020)

Tote Fische schlage ich in eine feuchte Mullwindel ein und lege die in eine Kühltasche.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

Müritzfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde
> Ist es in Bayern eigentlich erlaubt Fische in den Setzkescher zu tun?
> Danke im voraus



Erlaubt, 

zu rechtlichen
hast PN


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erlaubt,
> 
> zu rechtlichen
> hast PN




Wieso verschickst du zu allem PNs?

Ist Angeln in Bayern etwas Geheimes?
Das würde sicher noch mehr Leser interessieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieso verschickst du zu allem PNs?
> 
> Ist Angeln in Bayern etwas Geheimes?
> Das würde sicher noch mehr Leser interessieren.



Darf sich ja jeder Leser an mich wenden

und zu deiner Frage:
Willst die Antwort offen oder doch lieber im Eigeninteresse des ABs als PN?


----------



## Müritzfreund (13. April 2020)

Ich finde PNs besser


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Darf sich ja jeder Leser an mich wenden
> 
> und zu deiner Frage:
> Willst die Antwort offen oder doch lieber im Eigeninteresse des ABs als PN?




Du kannst gern antworten wie du es für richtig hältst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

Müritzfreund schrieb:


> Ich finde PNs besser



Darfst dich auch weiterhin, wie jeder andere auch, gerne mich wenden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2020)

Ich habe so ein kleines Problem mit folgendem Satz der geschriebenen Angelbestimmungen beim Anglerbund Regensburg in Bayern.

_Allgemeine Bestimmungen
- Das Zurücksetzen von gehälterten Fischen ist verboten._

betrifft das Eimer (Behälter) oder auch einen geigneten großen Setzkescher (kein Behälter) ? Hat da jemand konkretere Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein kleines Problem mit folgendem Satz der geschriebenen Angelbestimmungen beim Anglerbund Regensburg in Bayern.
> 
> _Allgemeine Bestimmungen
> - Das Zurücksetzen von gehälterten Fischen ist verboten._
> ...



Ja... ich schreibe es dir


----------



## Mescalero (13. April 2020)

Meine Güte, ist das ein Forum hier - öffentlich einsehbar für jeden - oder was? Schreib doch deine Erkenntnisse hier in den Thread oder lass es.

Und nein, ich möchte bitte KEINE Nachricht von dir.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2020)

Also bitte mal alle halblang:

Öffentliches Forum heisst ja leider auch eben:
DER FEIND liest mit! Petra ist überall usw.

Insofern entbehrt das nicht der Sinnhaftigkeit, einige wesentliche Fragen in ihrer Abwägung gerade nicht-öffentlich zu diskutieren.
Oder gar bedeutsame Hinweise zu geben.
Auch sollte sich jeder Schreiber vor dem öffentlich(!) posten gut überlegen, was er zu seinem bisherigen Tun schreibt (oder gar fotografiert etc.) und damit eigenhändig protokolliert.


----------



## Müritzfreund (13. April 2020)

Ich finde eine Pn besser , da während einer Unterhaltung nicht unterschiedliche Antworten vermischt werden . Lasst jeden doch wie er will


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Öffentliches Forum heisst ja leider auch eben:



Bisher ging ich davon aus, dass es auch um öffentliche Angelbestimmungen geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2020)

Bayern ist schon eine etwas andere Gebiets-Hausnummer. Sei froh, dass du bei dir im Norden freier schalten u. walten darfst.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2020)

Derweil wäre es doch so einfach. Die Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Fischereigesetz und die örtlichen Bestimmungen geben beredt Auskunft, ob der Setzkescher erlaubt ist, oder eben nicht. Und wenn ja, dann mit den Regeln, wie er beschaffen sein muss und wie er eingesetzt werden darf.

Jeder Schmarrn wird "per Netz gecheckt", aber da wo es wirklich einen Sinn ergibt, wird das Verfahren gemieden, als ob es die Pest hätte.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Aale z. B. hältere ich in einem 20 L Eimer und das nur wenige Stunden. Das Wasser wird einmal die Stunde gewechselt. 

Einen Setzkescher benutze ich nur 2x im Jahr beim Preisangeln. Sonst töte ich alle maßigen bzw. übermaßigen Fische sofort nach dem Fang im Rahmen des Fanglimits. Die kommen dann in eine Kühlbox mit Cruncheis oder Eisakkus.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein kleines Problem mit folgendem Satz der geschriebenen Angelbestimmungen beim Anglerbund Regensburg in Bayern.
> 
> _Allgemeine Bestimmungen
> - Das Zurücksetzen von gehälterten Fischen ist verboten._
> ...



Hallo,

nach der AVFiG § 20 dürfen gehälterte Fische nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden. Also bei einem Hegefischen ist das Umsetzen in ein anderes Gewässer erlaubt. Warum das der Anglerbund Regensburg speziell erwähnt, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht, denn das ist ja schon in der AVFiG geklärt.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2020)

Ich finde es ja schon gut, dass der Hinweise nochmal ausdrücklich erwähnt wird, wenn er denn wichtig ist.
Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste und die maßgeblichen Entscheider sind ja nicht dumm. Der Zusatz AVFiG § 20 wäre dann noch besser.
Gibt ja Gebiete, da befinden sich die i.Bay. Eingeborenen eher in der Minderheit 

Dass es je nach Bunderepubliksteil-Bundesland regional schon extrem anders gehandhabt wird mit dem Setzkescher und dessen Sinnhaftigkeit, das ist schon krass.
Und das im Jahre 2020, nicht im Mittelalter.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach der AVFiG § 20 dürfen gehälterte Fische nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden. Also bei einem Hegefischen ist das Umsetzen in ein anderes Gewässer erlaubt. Warum das der Anglerbund Regensburg speziell erwähnt, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht, denn das ist ja schon in der AVFiG geklärt.
> 
> ...


Die Verfasser der örtlichen Bestimmungen haben oft nur sehr rudimentäre juristische und sprachliche Kenntnisse. Das fördert bisweilen extreme Stilblüten zu Tage. Echte Widersprüche zu amtlichen Erlassen inklusive.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dass es je nach Bundesteilland regional schon extrem anders gehandhabt wird mit dem Setzkescher und dessen Sinnhaftigkeit, das ist schon krass.
> Und das im Jahre 2020, nicht im Mittelalter.



Hallo,

na ja, Die Fischereibestimmungen sind halt bei uns Ländersache. In Österreich übrigens auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (13. April 2020)

Man müsste ja nur das Grundgesetz ändern und den Grundsatz des Föderalismus über den Haufen werfen. Dann wäre was los!


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Verfasser der örtlichen Bestimmungen haben oft nur sehr rudimentäre juristische und sprachliche Kenntnisse. Das fördert bisweilen extreme Stilblüten zu Tage. Echte Widersprüche zu amtlichen Erlassen inklusive.



Hallo,

das stimmt. Was ich da schon mitunter gelesen habe, da rollts einem die Zehennägel hoch. Klare Bestimmungen welche gegen die AVFiG verstoßen und wenn man das zur Sprache bringt, heißt es meist nur: das machen wir schon immer so .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2020)

Wenn man jetzt was grätzen möchte, dann könnte man sagen: 
In den südlichen Gefilden traut man dem Angler weniger zu. Eben nichtmal den richtigen Umgang mit einem Setzkescher und Fischen.

Das wird sicherlich auf vielen Vorfällen und guten Begründungen fußen, rein ändern tut das am größeren Rahmensachverhalt aber nichts.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt was grätzen möchte, dann könnte man sagen:
> In den südlichen Gefilden traut man dem Angler weniger zu. Eben nichtmal den richtigen Umgang mit einem Setzkescher und Fischen.
> 
> Das wird sicherlich auf vielen Vorfällen und guten Begründungen fußen, rein ändern tut das am größeren Rahmensachverhalt aber nichts.



Hallo,

immerhin ist er bei uns erlaubt, in einigen Bundesländer darf man den gar nicht benutzen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2020)

Zum gerne beschworenen Föderalismus ein Beispiel:

Da wo es um die Grundfinanzierung der öffentlichen Medienschleudern bzw. ihres absehbaren Siechtums wegen schwindenen Interesses ging, die Letztwähler auszusterben begannen, die Wochen- und Tagesschau gerettet werden musste, da waren die Ministerpräsidenten mit einem übergreifenden totalen Medienstaatsvertrag zur GEZ und gleichgeschalteter Zwangsveranlagung u. Bürgerbehandlung (bis zur Verfolgung durch Gerichtsvollzieher) bereit und vollstens einig, egal ob man den Schmunz nutzen will oder nicht.
Egal ob diese Medienkanäle im Internet willkommen waren oder das Internet einfach in übelster Piratenmanier geentert haben, "Frieden" schaffen durch Umgestaltung von PC zu Fernsehern.
Zugangsschlüssel für deren Nutzungsportale etc. hätten es z.B. ja auch getan.

Anbei: Die dadurch abgesichert tief verankerte u. gesteigerte Macht bzw. Realitäts-Überdeckungsmacht der gesteuerten Nachrichtengazetten erleben wir ja nun gerade alle hautnah. Wahrheit und Fakten ist was?  Das war eigentlich absehbar und da geht (kommt) noch viel mehr.

Eine vergleichweise Kleinigkeit wie einheitliche Regeln unter gesteigerter besonderer Bedeutung des Artenschutzes und Fischbestandschutzes für so grundsätzliche Verfahren wie den sinnvollen Einsatz eines Setzkescher, verankert in den Bundesteilländlichen Fischereigesetzen, sollte da doch längst schaffbar gewesen sein.


----------



## Mescalero (13. April 2020)

„Das wird man ja noch sagen dürfen!“ haste vergessen zu schreiben.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. April 2020)

Müritzfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde
> Ist es in Bayern eigentlich erlaubt Fische in den Setzkescher zu tun? Ist es erlaubt sie tot in den Setzkescher zu tun ?
> Danke im voraus



https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-20?hl=true
Sollte auf Erlaubniskarten andere Angaben sein, die man in Frage stellt: um missverständlichen Auffassungen vorzubeugen, ist man gut beraten, Rückfrage zu halten. Das sollte unliebsamen Ereignissen vorbeugen.

Sinn und Zweck des Gesetzes sollte es sein, dass der Fisch nicht verdirbt, bevor er eingefroren, oder zubereitet wird.
Einige schreiben den Gesetzestext zusätzlich auf die Karten. Hilfreich vor allem für Gastangler, die die hiesigen Gesetze vielleicht nicht so gut kennen. In meinen Augen sehr Sinnvoll. 
Das umsetzen von Fischen für Angler, von einem Gewässer in ein anderes, ist verboten, - hat mit Seuchenschutz zu tun. 

Tote Fische hältern?
Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht. 
Wenn ein Fisch vor dem Hältern oder im Setzkescher stirbt und nicht sehr bald der Verwertung zugeführt werden kann, so sagt mein Verstand, dass ich den Fisch behandle wie einen untermaßigen, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch. Der würde zerstückelt und ins Wasser geworfen. Er diene somit Wasserlebewesen als Nahrung und hat somit eine Sinnvolle Verwertung. (Nicht bei Minusgraden) 
Lieber schenk ich den Fisch ja zeitnah einem Passanten, bevor ich den vergammeln lasse. 
Wer eine Katz, See- oder Fischadler zuhause hat, kanns ja auch denen mit nehmen.
Wenn jemand eine schlauerer Idee hat, gerne. 

Sollte jetzt die Frage aufkommen: 
Wie lange kann man einen toten Fisch im Süßwasser frisch halten?
- ist in meinen Augen eine nicht zu führende Diskussion.
Das hängt von so vielen Dingen ab, dass kein vernünftiger Mensch Angaben machen wird. 
Man stelle sich vor, der Gesetzgeber würde festlegen, dass geht z.B. eine halbe Stunde. Dann wird der Angler krank. Das tut sich keiner an, der seine Sinne beieinander hat. 
Das wird man dem Angler selber überlassen, ob er den Fisch noch als verzehrwürdig hält und das Risiko trägt, oder als verdorbenes Lebensmittel Einstuft.
Wie das im Salzwasser ist, ob und wie lange da Wasserleichen ohne Bootskühlung genießbar bleiben, weis ich nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2020)

Hallo,

zum Thema tote Fische in ein Gewässer einbringen wäre ein Blick auf § 21 AVFiG vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema tote Fische in ein Gewässer einbringen wäre ein Blick auf § 21 AVFiG vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich



Aber trifft jetzt nicht  auf das Eröffnungsposting zu.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber trifft jetzt nicht auf das Eröffnungsposting zu.



Kann man so sehen, aber  da ja mittlerweile auch hier darüber gesprochen wird, schadet es m.E. aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2020)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Ich packe mal das dazu, dafür ist das ja vorgesehen.





						AVBayFiG: Abschnitt II Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen, Köder (§§ 15–21) - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				








						AVBayFiG: § 20 Hältern gefangener Fische - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				








						AVBayFiG: § 21 Behandlung toter Fische - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de


----------



## NaabMäx (14. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> AVBayFiG: § 21 Behandlung toter Fische - Bürgerservice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


§ 21 Behandlung toter Fische   
(1) Fische, die in Fanggeräten oder Fangvorrichtungen tot aufgefunden werden, sind dem Gewässer unverzüglich zu entnehmen.
(2) 1Tote Fische und Teile von Fischen dürfen in ein Gewässer nicht eingebracht werden. 2Das gilt nicht für das Einbringen nach den Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis
1. als Köderfische,
2. als Futterfische, jedoch beschränkt auf geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG sowie auf Fischgehege.                                           
3. Beschränkungen nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften, insbesondere des Wasserrechts und des Tierseuchenrechts, bleiben unberührt.

Nun bin ich kein Richter, aber ich erkläre mir das so, weil es in meinen Augen so Sinn macht.
Zu (1) Ein Setzkescher ist keine Fangvorrichtung.
zu (2) Stirbt ein Fisch vor dem, - oder im Setzkescher, so bringt man keinen toten Fisch ein, er ist ja schon drinnen in dem Gewässer und aus dem selben Gewässer. 
Ich denke hier ist die Einbringung, z.B. Anfüttern mit Fischen / Fischteilen, von Fischen aus einem anderen Gewässer gemeint.
Denn einige haben explizit auf den Karten stehen, dass untermaßige, nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische, zerstückelt und zurück geworfen werden müssen. Das soll dem Versuch der Schwarzfischerei unterbinden, bzw. den Verdacht ausräumen, das man absichtlich einen Untermaßigen stark verletzt, oder tötet, um einen Grund zur Mitnahme zu haben.   
Des Weiteren ist es verboten, z.B. die Gedärme von ausgenommenen Fischen ins Wasser zu werfen. Was der Verbreitung von Parasiten und Krankheiten vorbeugen soll.
Spätestens jetzt, sieht man, dass sich einige Angaben zwar widersprechen können, aber trotzdem Ihren Sinn haben, um die Schwarzfischerei zu unterbinden.

Ich denke, wenn jemand nicht auf Schwarzfischerei / Fischraub aus ist, wird er die Angaben so deuten, dass er sich auf die sichere Seite stellt, heißt keinen Eigennutzen draus zieht. 
Wenn nun ein Untermaßiger, nicht mehr lebensfähiger Fisch augenscheinlich Krankheiten aufweist, so würde ich Ihn vergraben und nicht zerstückeln und zurück werfen.
Wie seht Ihr das?

Und wie gesagt, im zweifelsfalle mit dem Bewirtschafter Rücksprache halten.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2020)

hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, im zweifelsfalle mit dem Bewirtschafter Rücksprache halten.



Sehr vernünftiger Vorschlag, denn wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Rechtsvorschriften werden auch von Juristen durchaus unterschiedlich ausgelegt, deshalb ist es immer sinnvoll, es gar nicht auf Streitigkeiten ankommen zu lassen.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2020)

Fische in einem Setzkescher lebend zu hältern, kann aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht nur aus zwei legitimen Gründen sinnvoll sein.

1. Sie nach dem Fischen komplett zu entnehmen.
2. Sie nach dem Fischen, aus hegerischen Gründen, umzusetzen. Dazu braucht es dann aber deutlich mehr, als den Entschluss des einzelnen Anglers.

Tote Fische in einem SK "frisch" zu halten, widerspricht so ziemlich allen gängigen Lehrmeinungen der Fischerei und Lebensmittelhygiene. Zum wirklich frisch halten der Beute gibt es wirklich bessere Methoden.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Tote Fische in einem SK "frisch" zu halten, widerspricht so ziemlich allen gängigen Lehrmeinungen der Fischerei und Lebensmittelhygiene. Zum wirklich frisch halten der Beute gibt es wirklich bessere Methoden.



Es ist schlicht widerlich.
Aber man kennt es ja von hartgesottenden Zeitgenossen, ein paar tote Fische dümpeln den ganzen Tag im Kescher, im warmen Wasser des Ufersaums und sollen dann des Abends zur Delikatesse in der Pfanne werden?
Auch gerne gesehen im zünftigen Eimer, mit blutigem, warmen Wasser und zum Heimweg dann in die Plastiktüte, eine olfaktorische Offenbarung, aber nur für echte Gourmets.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht widerlich.
> Aber man kennt es ja von hartgesottenden Zeitgenossen, ein paar tote Fische dümpeln den ganzen Tag im Kescher, im warmen Wasser des Ufersaums und sollen dann des Abends zur Delikatesse in der Pfanne werden?
> Auch gerne gesehen im zünftigen Eimer, mit blutigem, warmen Wasser und zum Heimweg dann in die Plastiktüte, eine olfaktorische Offenbarung, aber nur echte für Gourmets.
> 
> Jürgen


Da befällt mich, gelinde formuliert, regelmäßig der Brechreiz.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da befällt mich, gelinde formuliert, regelmäßig der Brechreiz.



Ich habe das genau so schon häufig gesehen, um nicht zu sagen, früher war es fast Standard mit Fisch so umzugehen, bei vielen die sich über Geschmack wohl keine Gedanken machten?
Damals war es wichtiger, dass das Bier kalt war, als der Fisch.
Allerdings stirbt dieser Anglertypus wohl langsam aus, die Meisten denken heute wohl doch mehr über den maximalen Genusswert des Lebensmittels Fisch nach, in dem sie zumindest sowas wie eine Kühlkette versuchen zu gewährleisten!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2020)

Als ganz gut transportabele Kühl-Option empfinde ich diese Gefrierkost-Transporttaschen von Supermärkten. Die sind so groß, dass die allermeisten Küchenfische gut reinpassen - z. B. ein bis zwei kleinere Satzer, mehrere Normal-Aale oder Portionsforellen etc. Oder halt ein mittel-größeres Mitnahme-Vieh.

Dazu zwei bis drei flache Gefrierakkus, Gel-Packs etc. Das lässt sich dann insgesamt so klein zusammenfalten (mit den Akkus in der Transporttasche), dass man das Paket auch in einer halbwegs geräumigen Angeltasche unterbringt und keine sperrige Extra-Kühlbox braucht. Ist auch noch erträglich beim Spinnfischen mitführbar.

Bei Platzwechseln kann man die Tüte dann einigermaßen bequem auch einhändig an den Griffen tragen, wenn sie mit Fisch nicht mehr in die Angeltasche passen sollte.

Den Fisch in ein altes und evtl. feuchtes (nicht nasses!) Küchenhandtuch wickeln (das ist luftdurchlässig) und dann in der aufgefalteten Kühltasche zwischen die Akkus legen. Funktioniert ganz gut und ist zumindest etwas besser als ganz ohne Kühlung.

Frischer als lebendig im Setzkescher bis Angelschluss geht's generell nicht. Das lässt sich aber halt nicht nicht immer bzw. überall realisieren (je nach Angelmethode und/oder Lokal-Bestimmungen).


----------



## Müritzfreund (15. April 2020)

Ich habe die Frage nur gestellt, weil ich einen Angelteich kenne(in Österreich) ,wo man Fische tot in den Setzkescher tut . Man muss aber auch sagen das da so viele Fische drin sind,   das man selten lange da ist uns das eher als Transportmittel vom Teich zur Kasse benutzt wird.  
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2020)

Interessiert dich das rechtliche in Bayern dazu oder die perönliche Meinung anderer darüber, was jeder für sich gut hält?


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

Müritzfreund schrieb:


> Ich habe die Frage nur gestellt, weil ich einen Angelteich kenne(in Österreich) ,wo man Fische tot in den Setzkescher tut . Man muss aber auch sagen das da so viele Fische drin sind,   das man selten lange da ist uns das eher als Transportmittel vom Teich zur Kasse benutzt wird.
> Danke für eure Antworten!


Dann gib du einfach deine Fische in eine vorgekühlte Box mit Kühlelementen und/oder Crusheis und nimm ein einwandfreies Lebensmittel mit nach Hause.

Btw... Österreich gehört seit 1945 nicht mehr zu Deutschland.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Österreich gehört seit 1945 nicht mehr zu Deutschland



Es gibt auch Leute, die behaupten, dass man Bayern kulturell nicht als Teil von Deutschland bezeichnen sollte.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt auch Leute, die behaupten, dass man Bayern kulturell nicht als Teil von Deutschland bezeichnen sollte.


Die gibt es sogar auf allen Seiten der Grenzen und sie haben alle auch irgendwo nicht so ganz Unrecht. Dem Lande Bayern tut das ja auch keinen Abbruch - oft gereicht es ihm auch zum Vorteil!


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> oft gereicht es ihm auch zum Vorteil!



Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass da auch mal etwas Neid mitschwingt.

Wobei uns wahrscheinlich kaum ein Angler um spezielle Vorschriften der AVFiG oder Verwaltungsanordnungen beneiden dürfte.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem Land hat es immer schon geheißen: "Wos de in Minga moana, hod uns no niea recht druckt!"


----------



## Kochtopf (15. April 2020)

Da hat der @Toni_1962 wieder was zum tollen gefunden mit dem PN gemache, lustig und der Gute ist während ausgangssperre beschäftigt.

Was wurde eigentlich aus der Beschwerde beim Shimanokundendienst weil ein Ring nicht akkurat in der Flucht war? Und wie kommt es dass der Thread verschwand? Bitte keine PN, danke


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

Der "Hausarrest" zeitigt erste Folgen - der Ton wird immer bissiger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der "Hausarrest" zeitigt erste Folgen - der Ton wird immer bissiger.



Nein der Ton der gleichen bleibt gewohnt gleich verhaltensgestört.
Stalker, stört mich aber nicht.

Und so bleibe ich jedem, der interessiert ist an Angeln in Bayern, zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Auf dem Land hat es immer schon geheißen: "Wos de in Minga moana, hod uns no niea recht druckt!"



Hallo,

dies, zwar im niederbayerischen Dialekt, habe ich inhaltsgleich schon von meinen Bekannten aus dem Passauer Umfeld gehört . Einer davon ist auch noch ein Funktionär in Sachen Angelei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

Ich sage mir immer: "Wer lang frogt, der geht lang irr und wos i stad dua, des hört koana."


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der "Hausarrest" zeitigt erste Folgen - der Ton wird immer bissiger.



Hallo,

bei mir kommt zur Sperre der Forellen (Gewässer außerhalb einer vertretbaren Reichweite) noch die Missbilligung seitens meiner Schwiegertochter hinzu, wenn ich mal rausgehe, da die mich in die Risikogruppe verortet und Sorge um meine Gesundheit hat, was ich nun überhaupt nicht habe. Aber die trickse ich, als alter Pfadfinder, schon noch aus. So schnell schaut die gar nicht, wie ich entwischt bin. Als Entschädigung bringe ich ihr dann immer eine Kleinigkeit mit, damit sie nicht gar so frustriert ist, dass ihre Überwachung meiner Person hinsichtlich des Ausgangs halt gar nicht klappt (die Familie meines Sohnes und ich wohnen gemeinsam in einem Zweifamilienhaus).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Btw... Österreich gehört seit 1945 nicht mehr zu Deutschland.




Andal, wieso schreibst du das?
Nun wissen es die Österreicher auch.


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Andal, wieso schreibst du das?
> Nun wissen es die Österreicher auch.


Die Wahrheit ist oft unbequem, muss aber manchmal gesagt werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2020)

Jetzt sagt bloß, die warten auch noch auf die Wiedervereinigung 
Oder die erneute Übernahme?


----------



## Andal (15. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt bloß, die warten auch noch auf die Wiedervereinigung
> Oder die erneute Übernahme?


Dem Alpenrepublikaner ist es sehr zu Eigen, voll der Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit zu blicken...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> So schnell schaut die gar nicht, wie ich entwischt bin. Als Entschädigung bringe ich ihr dann immer eine Kleinigkeit mit, damit sie nicht gar so frustriert ist, dass ihre Überwachung meiner Person hinsichtlich des Ausgangs halt gar nicht klappt (die Familie meines Sohnes und ich wohnen gemeinsam in einem Zweifamilienhaus).


Pass bloß auf, irgendwann bekommst du die elektronische Fußfessel oder gleich was implantiert 

Man sollte ihr auch nicht verraten, wie Handyortung geht, falls du eines dabei hast. Ich übe sicherheitshalber dabei schon immer Enthaltsamkeit, bzw. bestehe auf echt ausschaltbaren, also Akku entnehmbare Geräte.


----------



## oberfranke (16. April 2020)

Zum Thema zurück: Setzkescher in Bayern ist erlaubt, außer der Fischereirechtsinhaber verbietet es. Wie ein Setzkescher beschaffen zu sein hat ist dort auch geregelt. 
Das zurücksetzten gehälteter Fische ist verboten. Dadurch soll  verhindert werden, dass Angler Fische sammeln, am Ende des Angeltages ein Foto machen und dann zurücksetzen oder nen Fisch fangen der "besser" als ein schon gefangener ist und dann den "besseren" gegen den "schlechteren" austauschen um das Fanglimit nicht zu überschreiten. 
Hältern von toten Fischen im Setzkescher wurde ja schon ausführlich als NoGo erklärt. NIEMALS tote Fische im Setzkescher hältern!


----------



## NaabMäx (16. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dem Alpenrepublikaner ist es sehr zu Eigen, voll der Zuversicht in die Vergangenheit zu blicken...!



… oder man schaut zruck, weil man dann weis, warums so is, wias is.

…...….. den Begriff AUSTRASIEN. …. warum erinnert mich jetzt das an Österreich.
Da erwischts ja die Rheinländer voll.
Hingegen war Kärnten, Steiermark und Südtirol schon mal bayrisch, (oder so ähnlich).
Wer da am Weißwurstäquator sprachlich so einen Keil einekaut hat, des weis i jetzt a ned.
War des des Zwergerl aus Frankreich?
Weil Bayern war dem anfänglich ja etwas zugetan,...wahrscheinlich hat der was von Freibier g'sprochen.
Und des hät sich doch nienicht kein Bayer gedacht, das ein Zwergenaufstand so einen Auflauf verursacht.
Wie er dann zuviel g'schaftelt hat, hab de Bayern, aus Trotz, die Seiten gewechselt.
Dann hoda verlohren. Des hat er kappt davon. 
Zum Glück, sonst rederten wir jetzt a anders. 
Le Pygmèe roi ... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## fishhawk (17. April 2020)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> War des des Zwergerl aus Frankreich?



Das war aber gut 1000 Jahre später.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2020)

Schöne Karte!

Man sieht gut, wie es mit einem großbayrischen Königreich mal wieder klappen könnte


----------



## NaabMäx (17. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das war aber gut 1000 Jahre später.



JA, die borische g'Schicht zieht sich.


----------

